# My GSD pup has one blue eye and the other brown !?



## Ruby429

Does this mean she is not a full breed ?


----------



## Frankly I'm Frank

Sounds suspicious.
Pictures would help.


----------



## Rerun

Probably has some husky, but only you know where you got the puppy and if the breeder was honest.


----------



## doggiedad

i don't know anything about genetics but i think
a dog can be pure bred with two different
color eyes.


----------



## kitmcd

Not an expert here either, but I had a boston terrier with one brown and one blue. She was AKC registered and everything else was to breed standard. Think maybe some kind of recessive gene?


----------



## Freestep

I don't think the gene for blue eyes exists in the GSD... I am sure someone will correct me if I am wrong, but even blue and white GSDs have brown eyes. Blue GSDs start out with blue eyes and then they turn a sort of hazel color as the dog matures. How old is your pup, and where did you get her?


----------



## RebelGSD

I had a foster like that and was told by breeders that it is genetically possible to have eyes of different color in a pb GSD.


----------



## KZoppa

agree a picture of your pup would help. 

I've heard of a GSD having mixed eyes but I've not heard about them being PB or not. Sorry. Hoping one of the breeders can answer.


----------



## Ruby429

Well to my eye she looks full breed but she is my first GSD . 
I will post some pics of her , I bought her from a guy on Craigslist and was told
She was pure breed and she was a pup from the second litter .


----------



## Ruby429

She is 3 months


----------



## Frankly I'm Frank

Does being from the second litter have any significance?


----------



## Ruby429

this is ruby.


----------



## fuzzybunny

I'm not going to comment on whether she's pure because I don't have enough knowledge on genetics but I will say that she is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## GatorDog

Wow, she is unique looking! Very pretty! Looks to be GSD to me.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Looks PB to me.


----------



## Ruby429

Yes I saw her and fell in love with her!
And thanks for the nice comments ..


----------



## 4TheDawgies

Craigslist probably wasn't the best place for getting a dog. 

Case in point you bought a dog from someone who probably lied to you on her breed.

She is cute though


----------



## mysweetkaos

I've never seen/heard of one with blue eyes....but that's not worth much.
She is toooo cute!


----------



## RebelGSD

You should post in in the breeders's forum. I think one of the breeders posted that she had one blue eye in her litter. It may have been eastgsd but I am not sure, it was a while ago. Adorable pup!


----------



## Ruby429

I had never heard of it or seen it before thats why I was trying to find some answers online and I came across
This forum . I'm sure she's going to grow up to be a nice dog.


----------



## Twyla

*Something else to think about with the blue eye*

My lab has a brown and a blue eye. Saved her from a couple who was going to 'take care of her' since she couldn't be sold  (yeah one of those) . We got a referral to an optamologist - it's a case of genetic detached retina - she is blind in that eye.

It may be something you should consider doing as well if you have noticed any bumping into things on that side, odd walking meaning leading with one side or the other. And if something is going on, it will give you a head start if you have to be aware of any possible future complications.


----------



## Freestep

Very cute pup, and she looks like a purebred to me, except for that blue eye! I suppose it could be a mutation?


----------



## bocron

The shade of blue is very husky like as are the feet and the large white patch. Although, the feet thing could be due to the angle or way the pic was taken. 
Regardless, she's a cutie.


----------



## Ruby429

I don't think she's blind (thank goodness )because she plays fetch with no prb 
And doesn't take her eyes off my son when he's outside with her.

The white on her chest isn't really white I don't know why it came out like
That .


----------



## robinhuerta

I'm going to go with possible mutation....
Panda & Piebald colored Shepherds, have been documented as occasionally having blue eyes.
Since there really can be no "guarantee" with questionable breedings....there is still the definate chance of genetic mutation.


----------



## onyx'girl

Did you see the parents? Or any other pups in the litter?


----------



## Ruby429

Yes I saw 2 of her sisters they were a tiny bit smaller then her , and had more black on their face


----------



## msvette2u

She looks purebred to me, even the white can be found on a GSD.


----------



## KZoppa

She's precious!!! And i'm going to give my opinion and say she certainly looks PB to me. I would also agree with having that eye checked for vision. Even being blind in one eye, they can adapt pretty well to make it appear to US that they have full vision. I'm leaning towards genetic mutation like Robin was talking about.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

She is 100 percent adorable. I doubt she is blind in that eye. The eye looks fine - just blue. I know nothing about the eye color genetics in dogs. I know weird things happen with people and eye color. I had a friend in high school who had one blue eye and one brown eye. Whatever the reason for your pup's eye color, I'm sticking with my initial response. Definitely looks PB to me.


----------



## Ruby429

To kzoppa yes your right I'm going to take her to the vet to make sure she isn't blind, I hope she's not :/


----------



## KZoppa

Ruby429 said:


> To kzoppa yes your right I'm going to take her to the vet to make sure she isn't blind, I hope she's not :/


 
I doubt she is, but doesnt hurt to know for sure. Let us know! Also, I look forward to see many more pictures of your beautiful pup.


----------



## Ruby429

Knowing if she is or isn't would be a big relief . 
But reguardless I'm going to love her the same . 
And yes Ill keep posting pics of her .

And thanks to everybody for your comments and sharing your info on her eye color.


----------



## nitemares

Gorgeous puppy!! Looks PB to me too.


----------



## Acejin

I allowed myself to edit the picture and replace the blue eye. IMO, she looks 100% PB.



http://imageshack.us


----------



## Frankly I'm Frank

Very cute. Looks pure. The white on the chest is probably from the flash. Looks like her nails need to be trimmed.


----------



## Rahrah

I'm going to be one of the odd ones out and say it's not 100% pure- unless it has papers to prove it.
One parent may have been pure, while the other may have had 3/4 GSD blood and 1/4 Husky (or something like that)

This horse (as an example) looks 100% Arabian (apart from its pattern) and is pretty **** close being 99%- but it does not make it pure blood.
Sweepstakes Sire World Ch Bred 99% Arabian Pintabian

She is adorable anyway- very striking with that eye!


----------



## bocron

rahrah, I want that horse! I love Pintos.


----------



## Rahrah

Yeah, he's beautiful:wub: I'd have him too.


----------



## jetscarbie

I'm sorry...but that blue eye just draws me in. She is absolutely gorgeous. I think her name Ruby fits prefect.


----------



## Ruby429

Omg seeing with two brown eyes is werid lol it's like if it's a other puppy lol
But thanks for showing what she would look like with two brown eyes But I do like her more with the blue eye . 

And yea her nail were to long just dropped her off at petco to have them cut


----------



## Ruby429

I have a question for everybody . I feed her twice a day , two cups of dry puppy food . And she finishes all of it and crys for more after words . Should I be feeding her more ? She's only months.


----------



## Ruby429

3 months


----------



## stacey_eight

I fed my dog 3x a day until he was about 6 months old, then switched him to 2. And OMG, I love your pup. She is seriously adorable. Please stick around and keep us updated with pictures as she grows up!


----------



## Freestep

Ruby429 said:


> I have a question for everybody . I feed her twice a day , two cups of dry puppy food . And she finishes all of it and crys for more after words . Should I be feeding her more ? She's only months.


I would divide her 4 cups of food into three meals a day. Four cups per day for a 3 month old pup should be plenty, but many pups will act like they're starving all the time no matter how much you feed. If her weight is good, you needn't worry.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn

Ruby429 said:


> I have a question for everybody . I feed her twice a day , two cups of dry puppy food . And she finishes all of it and crys for more after words . Should I be feeding her more ? She's only months.


When Callie was younger, we fed her twice a day with a 1/2 cup- 1 cup snack mid day so she wasn't starving come dinner time. That seemed to work for us. BTW - what a beautiful pup!


----------



## Ruby429

I took her for her shots yesterday and she was 22lbs . So then I'll start feeding her 3xday . Thanks for the help.
And for sure ill stick around and post pics of her


----------



## boiseno

My pup is 5 months and she gets about 3 1/2 a day


----------



## wilsonli1234

*I also have a german shepherd puppy who has one blue and one brown eye*

i'm not sure whether she's PB or mixed either though.. i bought her off a friend who got her from his dad. she was supposedly 15 weeks old but she seems really small to be that old.


----------



## deano76

The blue gene definitely exists. I have a little blue-eyed purebred monster


----------



## Sunflowers

Zombie thread.


----------



## Argus

She's absolutely adorable and very striking!!!!


----------



## llombardo

deano76 said:


> The blue gene definitely exists. I have a little blue-eyed purebred monster


This is a nice looking dog


----------



## Gareth Joseph

Freestep said:


> I don't think the gene for blue eyes exists in the GSD... I am sure someone will correct me if I am wrong, but even blue and white GSDs have brown eyes. Blue GSDs start out with blue eyes and then they turn a sort of hazel color as the dog matures. How old is your pup, and where did you get her?


----------



## Gareth Joseph

I have a sable male gsd with brown eyes and a blue gsd bitch pup with the breeder with one blue one brown. She's a pure gsd. Blue gsd's sometimes have either colour or odd eye.


----------



## Sunsilver

It happens with the panda shepherds, too. Franka had one blue eye and one brown. I've also seen it with purebred normally coloured GSDs.

P.S. -this is a very old thread! I see you just registered - welcome to the board!
To see the newer threads, click on the 'new' balloon on the top right of the page.


----------

